# My secret Salmon brine



## cmayna (Aug 6, 2013)

I normally never reveal my secret recipes but since you people have looked after me, I'll let you in on what I brine my Salmon in. 

 I just can't understand why the wife and neighbors always act a little tipsy after downing a dozen of my Salmon nuggets.

Hmmmmmmm















SmokeSalmonVodka.JPG



__ cmayna
__ Aug 6, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 6, 2013)

cmayna said:


> I normally never reveal my secret recipes but since you people have looked after me, I'll let you in on what I brine my Salmon in.
> 
> I just can't understand why the wife and neighbors always act a little tipsy after downing a dozen of my Salmon nuggets.
> 
> Hmmmmmmm


Your picture didn't work out correctly.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 6, 2013)

Try it now.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 6, 2013)

Whoahh... I don't even know how that would taste. I'm very curious to try that straight up, let alone as a brine..

Tell us about your brine while you're on a roll!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2013)

That would be different. Is it not very tasty that you would brine with it rather than Drink it? Then again If you can afford the good stuff for both that makes all the difference. Thanks for sharing...JJ


----------



## cmayna (Aug 7, 2013)

Actually a friend who knew that I've been smoking Salmon a lot recently sent me that pic saying that it would probably be a lot cheaper and  easier if I just took a couple shots of that stuff instead of going out catching fish and then spending the whole day smoking it.  But since I'm really not a vodka drinker.  Just wanted to share the pic.

Craig


----------



## akhap (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a bottle in the cabinet with just a single sip missing...

Drinkable, maybe, but certainly NOT habit-forming! ;)

It is actually popular in Bloody Marys, but they are not my thing, either.


----------

